# molded plugs



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I have an old apartment heat/cool unit which uses these male ends and female panel mount receptacles. Unfortunately, I have no source for parts. 
No names or numbers on these, so any ideas as to where I can get replacements?
Thanks for any help


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

idon't think you're gonna find those. I'd replace with an L30-p and it's receptacle

and a 14-30p and it's receptacle


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> idon't think you're gonna find those. I'd replace with an L30-p and it's receptacle
> 
> and a 14-30p and it's receptacle


Not enough room for those. There is less than 3 inches of space once the parts are put back in place
I either spice wires, leaving slack for removal ( already did that for the plug missing in the picture), or I find some kind of plug like the ones I show. 
Really hate products that are obsolete after only 40 years lol


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

You could try Allied Electronics they might have them.


----------



## jmellc (Feb 25, 2011)

We used to have 1 guy at a supply house here that could usually find oddball plugs/connectors like that. He's off in other pastures now. I would take him a sample or drawing & he would be on websites, pulling out catalogs, etc. He found most things in a day or 2. Not many people are willing to work that hard on things now. 

I hate when manufacturers use oddball parts like that.


----------

